# John Deere D140 flat tire



## Steve Sutton (Sep 15, 2018)

Hi Everyone,

New to forum and let me preface this with I am by no means a handy man when it comes to repairs.

I have a John Deere D140 lawn mower and the back left tire was found just flat the other morning. I put air into it and it held air for about 30 minutes while cutting the grass before it would start going flat again. I’ve asjed advance from neighbors and I get everything from patch it, to inject stuff into it, etc. when researching online I find that it could be off the rim or maybe there is a hole. Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

If it is off the rim it will not reinflate,so if it reinflates that is ruled out.

Fill it with air, run a weak stream of water on the valve stem and look for bubbles, could be loose valve core or leak at base of the stem.

I would suspect a small hole. Fill it with air, jack the back of the mower up, pull the rod at the back that allows the wheels to turn free, take a garden hose and run a weak stream of water over the tire as you roll it. A stream of bubbles will be apparent at the leak.

If it is a small hole, nail or berry puncture, it can usually be repaired by using an external tire repair kit. https://www.amazon.com/Slime-1034-T...=2025&creative=165953&creativeASIN=B000ET525K

I do not recommend using the goo inside the tire, really messy when the time to change it comes, and is a hit and miss repair.


----------



## Steve Sutton (Sep 15, 2018)

I bought the kit thanks so much!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2018)

If you are super not handy, you can take this (wheel and tire together) to a tire store and have them either repair it or put a tube in it. Call first as I constantly find out my auto shop pampers me.


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2018)

Hello and welcome to the Tractor Forum. We have some very knowledgeable and experienced members.

If you get a chance please drop by our Tractor of the month Forum and cast your vote in the current Tractor of the month contest.
Again, welcome to the Tractor Forum.


----------



## PJ161 (Sep 12, 2016)

Seem like these tires are very thin below the tread and a small thorn can puncture them. I've had to repair two of them on the front of a small mower by putting tubes in them. So far haven't been a problem since. Fingers crossed!  PJ


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2018)

I use a squirt bottle with dish soap and water to find leaks.

Patches are the best solution IMO but plugs work very well also, the gooey stuff is ok for older tires that are badly weather cracked but that doesnt appear to be the problem in this case.

Good Luck


----------



## PJ161 (Sep 12, 2016)

Most tire shops either charge extra if it has a liquid sealer in it or won't touch it at all. The sealer makes a mess and gets on their tools. Just sayin. PJ


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2018)

IMO any shop that refuses or charges extra for a Slimed tire isnt worth dealing with, some will also refuse to do the small rims because the center hole doesnt fit over their tire machine... and the kids in the back dont know how to take a tire off without the machine.... in any case if they want to pick and choose what jobs they accept then you should pick and choose what shop to deal with.


----------



## eddie0225 (Aug 19, 2018)

Lance Skene said:


> IMO any shop that refuses or charges extra for a Slimed tire isn't worth dealing with, some will also refuse to do the small rims because the center hole doesn't fit over their tire machine... and the kids in the back don't know how to take a tire off without the machine.... in any case, if they want to pick and choose what jobs they accept then you should pick and choose what shop to deal with.


 I agree with you on that point and as far as JD tires on riding mowers I found out they ain't what they used to be even 15 years ago. I got a D140 and thought I was getting the same awesome JD that I'd had for a long time only newer and bigger I'd had a lx176 also only was gonna give it a long needed rest so got it found out if you run over a mosquito and happen it hit its stinger then you got a flat. I got tired of trying to fix holes and tubes only make it worse best thing to do is 2 things get another brand tire or get a gallon of the fix a flat used to I was airing up tires maybe once a week now well maybe twice every 3 months if that. Also if I'm gonna buy new tires I'm sure whoever I get them from won't mind cleaning off that slime its part of the job like lance said if they won't do it or charge extra other places won't


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2018)

Some of those areosol products are nasty to deal with but the green Slime isnt so bad.

You can buy an HDAP tire that is considerably better than the turfs, or an ATV tire which are my personal choice.


----------

